# IS38



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at trying to make my '18 Tiguan Highline rline a bit faster, going to be grabbing a JB4 and im wondering if a IS38 would be a direct swap? Has anyone done this yet?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I have the jb4 on mine. It gives it more of a linear power displacement, but over notice i don't have any power below 3000k

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

Rtdave87 said:


> I have the jb4 on mine. It gives it more of a linear power displacement, but over notice i don't have any power below 3000k
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


was it worth?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Honestly i don't know,i have mixed feelings. I'm going to buy a few other performance parts from neuspeed and see if it makes a difference. There's other options to allot of people are happy with the neuspeed power module and the Racechip and they are less expressive.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah i heard about the racechip, bruger came out with a pedal tuner as well. that im looking into


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Yeah I'm thinking of getting the pedal,inlet pipe, discharge pipe, lighter pulley, and air intake. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Skip the air intake, if anything upgrade to K&N drop in. Use your money towards another upgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

For what it's worth.

I have the racechip tuner box on my 18 tiguan and it's set to sport.

I also have the sprint booster pedal box and the leyo intake on my tiguan.

This trifecta has made tiguan so much more fun to drive and off the line forget it, I can dust most suvs.

I have heard a lot say thay intakes aren't worth it, but the leyo intake definitely works and also sounds hella good.

I already have 13k of my tiguan with zero issues in this setup and will probably keep it this way till the end of my lease. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

Here is my setup:

Neuspeed Power Module
ECS Big Bore Turbo Inlet
BMS Pedal Tuner
K&N Filter
Airbox mod to remove snow baffle

My Tig is now FUN to drive and it is night and day from stock and it pulls pretty hard. I will run mine like this until APR or Unitronic figure out the ECU encryption and come out with a tune for our Tigs.

Also, I would not drop an IS38 in unless APR had a tune for it, yes I have heard guys do this on the JB4, but they are having cooling issues with some of the higher HP maps from reading the JB4 forum.

Has anyone confirmed our Tigs have the IS20?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

KDubGTI said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> Neuspeed Power Module
> ECS Big Bore Turbo Inlet
> ...


That's what I'm thinking of starting with, and gradually add more stuff specially a bigger intercooler

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

KDubGTI said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> Neuspeed Power Module
> ECS Big Bore Turbo Inlet
> ...


i heard we were running the is12 same as the alltracks. but can not confirm this

also with that in consideration, i suppose ill go this route. just hate how sluggish this feels, my '14 tiguan was faster then this just love the new look more


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Gerryflo said:


> ]
> 
> i heard we were running the is12 same as the alltracks. but can not confirm this
> 
> also with that in consideration, i suppose ill go this route. just hate how sluggish this feels, my '14 tiguan was faster then this just love the new look more


Tiguans have an is20.


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have Jb4 its Great. I have definitely noticed the drivability is definitely different. Took off for service visit and Wife immediately said what happened to car its got “No Power”.

So its very obvious. I run Map 2 on 93 octane. Recently changed to Map 6 foe kicks . It seems to pull even more. You cant beat this jb4. Imo compared to Nuespeed you can at least log and monitor performance on the jb4 app. And switch maps on Fly. This makes alot more convenient. 

As for Is38.. I know its just a matter of time and I’m sure it will be tunable with JB4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> I have Jb4 its Great. I have definitely noticed the drivability is definitely different. Took off for service visit and Wife immediately said what happened to car its got “No Power”.
> 
> So its very obvious. I run Map 2 on 93 octane. Recently changed to Map 6 foe kicks . It seems to pull even more. You cant beat this jb4. Imo compared to Nuespeed you can at least log and monitor performance on the jb4 app. And switch maps on Fly. This makes alot more convenient.
> 
> ...


How's your power under 3k ,I'm running map 2 with 92 but it feels sluggish under 3k.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Tune me*

I'm a mk7 GTI owner with a full stage 2 car and have done a ton of research.

I can tell you, that putting an IS38 on your B cycle engine without a proper tune is going to be a bad idea.
=
I would get good tires, panel/drop in filter and possible a piggyback (JB4 etc).
AWD MQB Golf R dowpipes seem to work fine on the MQB 4motion Tiggys
FWD MQB GTI downpips seem to work fine on MQB FWD Tiggys

flash tunes for the North American (NA) Tiguan were not yet available. I think there are tunes out for some of the Rest of World (ROW) vehicles. The problem I had read was getting in to the ECU. Once that hurdle is dealt with - there will be tunes for not just the Tiguan but other cars too. (They just cracked the new GLI and 7.5 Rabbiit in the last few months)
tuners are working on upgrades for the B cycle engines (like APR etc) but I would wait for them to mature.

I really suggest a hybrid turbo if you are wanting real power when tunes are available:
http://www.mygolfmk7.com/mk7-gti-turbochargers/


----------

